# Propane



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Anybody here use propane torches instead of acetylene? Something like this:

http://www.gossequipment.com/store/GossAirPropane.html

I used to work for a shop that used the "GSKLP" torches from Goss, and they worked ok, but that was awhile ago. 
If you use propane, do you find it gets hot enough for larger joints (3", 4")? What model do you use? I am thinking of switching over due to the availability and cost of propane vs acetylene, but only if it's practical. Plus, I got a 5lb tank from a friend and it seems more portable and safer to transport than my current B-tank.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use propane. Only cause when my old shop when out of business I had a set up in my tool bag.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

And yes, it gets hot enough. I've brazed 2" with propane. And sweat 6" copper.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use Propane. MAPP gas is no longer the same gas it used to be and only burn slightly higher than Propane anyway MAPP gas is a waste of money.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh and I have a turbo torch set up.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I usually only soft solder up to 2" and I use propane for the bigger stuff. Up to 1 1/4" I use my turbo torch setup with MAPP.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep! I have a b tank but propane is cheaper. Goss makes a really nice twin tip torch for bigger stuff for propane now. Haven't pulled the trigger yet but it's killer . I use 2 torches for lead pots/soldering and bigger stuff.


----------

